# Frisco Colorado BBQ Challenge



## fourthwind (Jun 16, 2010)

I know a few members going to this, but if your up there this Friday or Saturday, drop by the PetaBBQ area and ask for Mark.  We are in the non selling team area North of Main Street.(or should be)  Look forward to meeting anyone that drops by!


----------



## bbally (Jun 17, 2010)

Won't get up that way as we are releasing a new job this week.  But thanks for the invite!


----------



## bbally (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry does not allow a delete of a miss post


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 18, 2010)

The Frisco BBQ was the first contest I ever went to that had alot of selling.  I wish more contests were organized like Frisco and Dillon.  I've been to a few really big contests that you couldn't get anything good to eat..


----------



## fourthwind (Jun 19, 2010)

We had a great time..  We took 19th over all with around 65 teams in the comp.  The team captain took 1st and 4th in side dishes, and I took 4th in Brisket.  I am extremely happy with getting a call on my first competition. 

Congrats to SMF member DenverDave.  The team he cooked for took 1st in Brisket and they got another good call as well, but I cant remember what it was for.  5 hours sleep in three day's clouds the memories.


----------



## mike in denver (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats to all sorry I missed the event
    Mike


----------



## bbally (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats, good showing!


----------



## goodoilers (Jun 20, 2010)

Other than rib fest in Fargo I had not been to an event like the one in Frisco, it was fantastic. The ribs from 4 Legs Up with their raspberry sauce were great. The shrimpbomb booth had a great product and looked like they were having a great time. First time I had gator. It was pretty good. Took a lot of pictures. Will definitly be back. Plan on going to pigout in Aberdean,S.D. in July to watch. Just love to bbq.

Started with a prochargriller and a small upright brinkman got a electric brinkman and know looking at a daniel boone from green mountain looked like a great smoker.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's a story from Summit Daily.

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/20100620/NEWS/100619791/1078&ParentProfile=1055

The Dillon BBQ is coming up in August too.  Alot like the Frisco, lots of sales, music, etc.

bbqatthesummit.com


----------

